# Teaching jobs in Wellington



## shayona (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,
I am moving to Wellington on resident visa with my husband for his job. I am a qualified maths/science/physics teacher working in secondary schools in South Australia for 3-4 years. I have B.Ed. from India and current teaching registration of South Australian Teaching Registration Board (which should also make me eligible to get teaching registration of NZ as per NZ teaching board's website). I was wondering how the teaching job market is in or close to Wellington. Also, is getting relief teaching fairly easy (I know 'fairly easy' is a subjective phrase!)?
Thanks,
Shayona


----------

